# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  New map of Northeast European admixture (Dodecad K12b North_European)

## Maciamo

I had not made maps of Dodecad admixture for several years. As K12b is so popular at the moment I thought I'd finally get round to making a map of the North European admixture (which I renamed Northeast European). You will find the analysis and percentages of this admixture in ancient samples here.

----------

